# Not able to shift into reverse - Yami 30hp 2 stroke tiller



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Most owners manuals have a note:

Do not attempt to shift into gear unless the engine is running!

If you do, the gears don't mesh and you can cause damage.

                                   


By rotating the prop you are allowing the gears to mesh...but not recommended.


----------



## h_10 (Jul 10, 2011)

doh!!!!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

It's more than likely fine. It isn't uncommon for the motor not to shift without it running ( as the fly wheel spins the drive shaft also spins) which aligns the gears with the clutch dog. Crank her up and shift through the gears if it shifts then no worries.

If you are really worried just change the lower unit oil and see if any metal is present. If no metal your okay.


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

Completely normal to have to rotate the prop to shift when it's not running.


----------

